# Sở hữu làn da trắng mịn trong mướt với kem chống nắng giữ ẩm, không cồn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/4/18)

_Để sở hữu làn da trắng mịn trong mướt, ngoài việc uống đủ nước, dưỡng da mỗi ngày, thì sử dụng kem chống nắng giữ ẩm không cồn chính là giải pháp được nhiều chị em lựa chọn._

*Da thiếu ẩm – Nỗi lo lắng không của riêng ai*
Giữ ẩm là nhu cầu thiết yếu quanh năm của mọi làn da. Bởi giống như cơ thể, 70% cấu tạo da là nước. Chính lượng nước này được bao bọc bởi một lớp màng nhờn tự nhiên trên bề mặt da sẽ giữ cho làn da bạn căng mọng, ẩm mượt. Tuy nhiên dưới sự tác động của nhiều yếu tố từ môi trường, thời tiết, khói bụi, stress… sẽ khiến độ ẩm và lớp màng bảo vệ da bị biến đổi. Nếu không được “tiếp nước” kịp thời, làn da sẽ co lại và trở nên khô ráp, căng sần, kém đẹp hẳn.

Dù vẫn hiểu tầm quan trọng của việc giữ ẩm để da khỏe đẹp, nhưng nhiều chị em không thật sự nhận biết được mức độ “khát nước” của làn da để có bước can thiệp kịp thời. Với gợi ý kiểm tra độ ẩm đơn giản sau, bạn có thể dễ dàng biết da mình đã “no độ ẩm” hay chưa mà không cần đến máy móc hay các phương pháp kiểm tra cầu kỳ phức tạp.




_Áp tay lên má là phương pháp kiểm tra độ ẩm da đơn giản, được nhiều người áp dụng hiện nay_​
Để thực hiện phương pháp này bạn cần vệ sinh bàn tay thật sạch. Sau đó bạn hãy áp nhẹ tay vào hai bên má, đặt ngón tay cái ngay sau vành tai rồi từ từ buông các ngón tay còn lại ra. Nếu da mặt có hơi dính lấy lòng bàn tay, thì bạn hãy yên tâm vì da vẫn đang đủ ẩm. Nhưng nếu có thể bỏ tay ra một cách dễ dàng thì có vẻ da bạn đang hơi khô và cần cấp ẩm ngay.

*Giải quyết nỗi lo thiếu ẩm với kem chống nắng giữ ẩm không cồn*
Có nhiều cách giúp bạn giữ ẩm cho làn da của mình. Chẳng hạn cấp nước cho da từ việc tăng cường uống nước, ăn các loại rau củ quả chứa nhiều nước, dùng kem dưỡng ẩm hằng ngày… Tuy nhiên, nếu da thiếu ẩm do giữ nước kém, mà nguyên nhân sâu xa là vì lớp sừng – hàng rào bảo vệ da bị phá hủy hoặc suy yếu. Thì khi đó lượng nước bạn cố gắng bổ sung từ bên ngoài vào cơ thể sẽ bị “bốc hơi” và khó giữ lại trên da. Tuy nhiên bạn hoàn toàn có thể giải quyết vấn đề này với kem chống nắng giữ ẩm không cồn Skin Aqua.

Kem chống nắng Skin Aqua với công nghệ Aqua Boost không chứa cồn và chỉ số chống nắng lý tưởng SPF50+ và PA++++ sẽ tạo ra lớp màng nước mỏng nhẹ nhưng chắc chắn, giúp củng cố hàng rào bảo vệ trên bề mặt da. Không chỉ đánh bật tác động của tia cực tím và bảo vệ da, mà lớp màng này sẽ nhẹ nhàng khóa ẩm, giúp da không bị mất nước trong mọi điều kiện thời tiết, từ nắng nóng khói bụi đến máy lạnh văn phòng.




_Skin Aqua giúp củng cố hàng rào bảo vệ da, cho làn da nàng luôn trắng mịn và trong mướt suốt ngày dài_
​Với kết cấu nhẹ tênh và thấm nhanh, Skin Aqua còn là lớp lót trang điểm hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng bận rộn. Chỉ một lớp kem mỏng sẽ giúp che phủ những khuyết điểm trên da, giúp da trắng mịn và đều màu trong tích tắc. Giờ đây, chỉ với việc bôi kem chống nắng Skin Aqua mỗi ngày trước khi make-up, bạn sẽ thực hiện cùng lúc nhiều thao tác: “chống nắng, cấp nước và giữ ẩm, trang điểm” cho da luôn khỏe đẹp và căng mịn suốt ngày dài.

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------

